# Is it worth getting?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was just wondering if the complete Mozart set from brilliant is worth getting?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

As far as my experience with complete sets goes, they're usually not worth getting.


----------

